# Leaf cutter ants



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Anyone know how to go about getting a queen and starting a collony?


----------



## raimian (Aug 25, 2007)

hi

a company such as antstore.de should be able to help as they are the only specialist shop in europe.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are not cheap at all, but you could try emailing this guy he gets them from time to time, he actually has some at the moment by the looks of it

Martin Goss Home Page


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Go to www.*cornish**crispa*.com as well as leafcutters they also do "Rattle ants" a sort of weaver ant which you may find a little easier to start with than leaf cutters.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

ok cheers people :notworthy:


----------



## RAPID-FIRE (Jan 1, 2008)

im after ants too i got this webby with my antworks ant farm try that AntsAlive.com Buy Live Ants Here


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I got mine from here - Welcome To ZooLab


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

Leaf cutters are bloody expensive, i got quoted about £250 for a starter colony (the queen pretty much dies if she starts on her own) Try Antstore, they have the best forum and shop for those sorts of things mate.


----------

